
The Manifesto of the Futurist Programmers (1991) - kenOfYugen
http://www.graficaobscura.com/future/futman.html
======
brudgers
Date: 1991

Related _Futurist Progammers Notes_ :
[http://www.graficaobscura.com/future/futnotes.html](http://www.graficaobscura.com/future/futnotes.html)

------
Cypher
Puts burning books into a whole new perspective.

------
thedanfilter
TLDR?

